# Black copper HM PK x blue SD PK



## trilobite

Heres a pic of the parents
















Although this blue girl has a nice bottom half of the caudal, the top outer ray leaves much to be desired, but she has 4 ray branching and relatively straight edges. Plus she has an interesting gold splash on her tail which I quite like :-D

Both fish have the same father but different mothers.
This is more of a colour spawn since I want to darken up the fathers black a bit more while also increasing the spread of irid of the body. 
The females has had copper siblings and her mother was black so hopefully Ill get some copper blacks back. 

I was going to use a copper sibling to get 100% coppers but her tail is more rounded and this males tail is also quite round so I didn't want to add to that too much considering I have a parallel line of good fins but bad colour that I want to cross to eventually so I dont want to mess up the fins too much.

I introduced the pair on tuesday and released the female yesterday. 
So far they have been practicing the wrap, failing and then the male gets frustrated and chases her away :roll:


----------



## MattsBettas

Very nice! Will watch carefully. I like them both but it's nice to see the girls short anal and the males nice dorsal. Once again, very nice!


----------



## Jayloo

Love them. I have a soft spot for plakats.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks :-D Plakats are the best ones ;-)

Yeah I'm quite glad he got the dt dorsal. Their grandad had a real long anal so Im really lucky that he didnt pass that on to his grandchildren, he did give the long pointy dorsal though so this males one is a bit too pointy for my liking. All of his siblings have pointy ones too which sucks... 
Hopefully his half sis rounds them off a bit. 

The poor guy is being so gentle with her and trying to lure her under the nest but shes not having any of it and is staying in her leaf. I guess she got sick of him changing his mind all the time and called it a day haha


----------



## MattsBettas

That sounds good. Don't tell my half moons but I really love pla kats. It's to bad that people here want the long fin types more. Pla kats are more active and in some ways have more personality. A gentle spawn is probably so nice.


----------



## Option

Congrats! Would love to see the offspring they produce.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful pair!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They are both gorgeous! Love the female!


----------



## Artemis

Blacky! Has to be one of my top 3 fish I've seen here. Subscribing!


----------



## trilobite

Thanks 

Blacky hasnt been getting much action unfortunately, I think hes been friendzoned.... 
Girl is bursting with eggs, stripped like crazy, flirts when hes near and Blacky is maintaining his bubblenest and dancing but she doesnt want him. 
The day after I released them they started wrapping but no eggs because they are virgins and I dont think theyve tried again since.... Argh!


----------



## DragonFyre14

I really like the coloring on both of the fish (especially the male). Hopefully they figure out whats going on soon and you get some fry, who will no doubt grow into gorgeous adults.


----------



## MadMay

Beautiful pair and I love the females little spot. I love plakats I think long fin betta are pretty when flaring but tend to look a little frumpy in general plus the tail biting headaches that can accompany them. Cant wait to see how the fry will turn out.


----------



## trilobite

I cancelled this spawn and tried with a different female since the blue girl just wasnt keen. I'm using blackies copper sister, shes nothing special but a bit nicer than the other copper girl I was going to use for him. Right now they are wrappimg and Ive seen 2 eggs fall out :-D
Ill try and get a pic of them


----------



## DragonFyre14

Are you going to keep us posted on this spawn log?


----------



## trilobite

I'll probably use this one since I'm lazy and the only real difference is the colour of the female. I'll try and get a pic of her once shes recovered a bit. She managed to take a few chunks out of the males fins :twisted:

Blackie has a full nest of eggs but hes not a very attentive father, just wandering around the tank instead of tending to his eggs. He better not decide to eat them when they hatch


----------



## Artemis

They don't need the dad per say. http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=886


----------



## trilobite

Ive always wanted to try the artificial hatching method. The eggs have hatched this morning and the fry havent been eaten so I think this male is trustworthy though


----------



## Artemis

But is he doing anything? If he is meandering around without a care in the world, personally I would take him out but I have never bred bettas so take my opinion with a grain of salt. Betta safe salt of course :thumbsup:


----------



## phikhanhs

let me know when you are ready to sell them


----------



## trilobite

Artemis said:


> But is he doing anything? If he is meandering around without a care in the world, personally I would take him out but I have never bred bettas so take my opinion with a grain of salt. Betta safe salt of course :thumbsup:


Luckily his instincts kicked in when they started hatching :-D. I think he was pretty clueless and was mainly wandering around to see if the female was still in his tank and to do a bit of begging for food. 
Since theyve hatched he tends to stay under the nest, much to my relief! 
I always get nervous when the fry are about to hatch since all it takes is one idiot father to destroy the entire spawn


----------



## Artemis

Go Blacky! Can't wait to see the results! Where are you? If you are near Springfield Mass (2 hours away) I might grab two girls. I might be able to convince my mom to buy from far away but she doesn't want to ship fish or like the idea/


----------



## valen1014

I know everyone has said it already but wow that male is just stunning! I love plakats and I've never seen one quite like him. I'm sure the kids are going to be beautiful. Good luck!!


----------



## trilobite

Im on the other side of the world unfortunately, in little New Zealand. But if you were in NZ or I was in US I'd def give you a few babies 
We are free swimmin now it looks like quite a small spawn but thats all good. I gave them their first meal today of egg yolk and microworms... Little white bellies with eyes are casually sitting around now


----------



## Artemis

AWH!!! That sounds adorable!


----------



## trilobite

Tried to take a picture of them but this was the best I could get lol, gonna start them on bbs soon


The proud parents


This pic of mum is blurry but it shows her form best.


----------



## Jayloo

Cute babies


----------



## Artemis

The pic of the babies isn't showing up


----------



## DragonFyre14

Those parents are really pretty


----------



## Marvel170

cute babies and very pretty parents, I love plakats unfortunately they don't really sell them around here.. :/


----------



## trilobite

The fry are getting bigger now, now have faces instead of just eyes


----------



## MattsBettas

They are super cute at that stage.


----------



## trilobite

I know right! Slowly begging to look like a fish. Its a bit creepy when you can see their hearts beating under their chins though lol

most have figured out that the food is always going to be dropped in the same place except for one idiot who sits in the wrong place and doesnt learn. As a result his stomach isnt as fat as the others and hes much smaller


----------



## trilobite

Yuss!! Ive convinced a few of them to eat decap bbs. Hopefully no more bbs hatching soon


----------



## dramaqueen

trilobite said:


> I know right! Slowly begging to look like a fish. Its a bit creepy when you can see their hearts beating under their chins though lol
> 
> most have figured out that the food is always going to be dropped in the same place except for one idiot who sits in the wrong place and doesnt learn. As a result his stomach isnt as fat as the others and hes much smaller


LoL Aww, poor little guy.


----------



## Artemis

Maybe jar him earlier so he can get food. Idiots are cute.


----------



## dramaqueen

Don't call him an idiot. You'll give him a complex. Lol


----------



## trilobite

Lol I think I already have! he really is though.
Everyone else is growing dorsals and anals but he is still the same size as a 1 week old fry. Im tempted to chuck him into my other spawn tank who are about the same size so he doesnt get out competed or eaten


----------



## trilobite

Theyre getting big enough for my camera to focus on




Heres some teaching the others how to eat decap


----------



## trilobite

Theyre growing so rapidly. Starting to breathe air now and copper is beginning to form on the fins :-D Got lots of nice wide dorsals too.
I really hope some inherit dads colour


----------



## trilobite

Babies have been moved to the 33 g


----------



## Ickbeth

cute


----------



## trilobite

The 3 main colours... Most are like the gross red one at the bottom...havent found any blacks yet either...:-(



And a little vid of some
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7orAIp7eo1o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dramaqueen

How old are they?


----------



## trilobite

Theyre about 2 months old


----------



## trilobite

Males are starting to appear :-D


And some black ones :-D so far there are about 3. Finding these guys was my biggest highlight
Lol excuse the horrid photos and water marks everywhere


----------



## Kiara1125

Yay! The black ones are cute. I like the form of the first one.


----------



## trilobite

Jarred 2 bullies and found an x factor :-(
Heres the male from the last pic and hes also the guy in the first pic in the set of photos before that

















And their ugly brother


----------



## trilobite




----------



## Kiara1125

I love the cellophane male (I don't see any ovaries), but the "ugly" brother isn't ugly. I'd take him! lol

Anyways, everybody is looking good! How old are they now?


----------



## trilobite

Thanks  
Yeah I love little cello too, Im really hoping its a male, theres another one the exact same colour whos def a girl.
My fave is the copper guy in first pic at the moment. 
Lol if you lived near me you could have him in a flash. Those scales are so depressing though, all his brothers hate him too lol









I think they are 3 months now


----------



## Kiara1125

xD well, too bad you're in NZ, I'd try to get him shipped. I love him so much!


----------



## whatsupyall

Great little guys Trilo! Love their broad dorsals.


----------



## trilobite

Hell be glad to know theres someone who likes him haha
Thanks :-D I love broad dorsals too, I hope they dont turn pointy on me like his fathers did


----------



## trilobite

2 more shiny siblings

















And some more uglies :-( There are about 4 uglies in this spawn


----------



## Kiara1125

I want to take a shiny and all the uglies. They're so gorgeous!! They're more colorful than what's around here. Plus, I ADORE plakats. Can I just make a teleportation device and go there and pay you for the bettas and take them back with me?! *sobs* I want themmmm ... :'( xD


----------



## trilobite

The first 2 guys are growing nicely

































And the 2 little shinies from the last post are becoming men
















And a sister, shes not much of a looker


----------



## trilobite

And some siblings asking for food in the grow out. 
Did their first cull today and got rid of all the x factors and a few runts.


----------



## whatsupyall

Looks great trilo. Keep it coming.


----------



## Kiara1125

They're all so gorgeous! Question, what's your method of culling them? Actually euthanizing them or selling/getting rid of them?


----------



## Hail0788

Those boys are beautiful.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks :-D
Im not too happy about first copper guys tail, its real short at the bottom half. Jarred another little copper boy, Ill take a pic of him later 
To cull them I just give them away to someone who has a hungry big fish.


----------



## Kiara1125

Oh, that works. You know, you're REALLY making me want to breed HMPKs now. xD yours are gorgeous!


----------



## trilobite

Do it!! :-D its really rewarding


----------



## Kiara1125

I will! My boyfriend will probably kill me, but IDC! xD :-D


----------



## trilobite

Thats the spirit lol! My bf thinks Im crazy for keeping so many fish but he gets to play his computer games so that makes it even haha


----------



## ashleylyn

trilobite said:


> Thats the spirit lol! My bf thinks Im crazy for keeping so many fish but he gets to play his computer games so that makes it even haha


I play video games and I'm addicted to bettas. My bf must think I'm insane. :lol: Beautiful fish! I so want to breed, but I'd need a grow out tank. Perhaps next summer. I have a big koi pond out front that I could probably use for culling, though my mom might cry lol!


----------



## Kiara1125

I'm right in there with ya, ashleylyn! I also have plans for koi. Course, I'm gonna have to deal with the turtle ... -_- lol


----------



## trilobite

Black coppers :-D

































And the little boys


----------



## whatsupyall

They look really good Trilo! Thanks for sharing and keep us posted.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish!


----------



## trilobite

Thanks  Still got the pointed dorsals that plague most males in this line and lots of round tails... but the main aim of this spawn was to get some more black coppers so I'm happy

Ive tried them on a new food a few days ago and its amazing!
Steamed egg, squeezed through a fish next then put into water and poured into a drinkbottle. So easy to just squirt some egg water into each tank/jar. I cant get over how much they love it and how easy it is


----------



## kyliemckibbin

I have a blue black halfmoon male with a pink line in the same spot. I quite like it too.


----------



## trilobite

Jarred 2 sexy black copper boys and some black copper females. Still a few more black coppers in the growout which is exciting. I'll get some pics later


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez

Wow, nice, and a variety of colors. how old are they now?


----------



## trilobite

About 5 ish months, really slow growing spawn.
Some ladies, 3 black copper ones

































This one likes to pose in stupid positions, her body isnt really messed up like that lol









A shy brother









And this guy looks just like his father


----------



## Hallyx

I love coppers and I like 4-ray HMs. That male at the bottom is brilliant.


----------



## snowflake311

Those are some good looking fish.


----------



## trilobite

Thanks 

Yeah I love the little male at the bottom. I think he will get a bad round tail when hes older though, but so far he my fave boy. Hes blown his first nest.

All the males that are still in the growout are really gentle and still hiding as females...Its really frustrating. I cant decide whether to enjoy the peace while it lasts or just jar them up and force them to become real men so I can hurry them along lol


----------



## dramaqueen

They're beautiful. I have a copper female that looks similar to those.


----------



## trilobite

She sounds lovely, copper looks nicer on the girls lol

Heres another copper lady, wish her tail was sharper though









The black girls are turning out quite nice. This one can reach 180 which is pretty good for only 2 rays,


And an argument between a black girl and her marble sister


----------



## trilobite




----------



## Hallyx

Just gorgeous, Trilobite. The brown female on the bottom would be a perfect mach for my copper PK male.


----------



## trilobite

If only you were closer, theres nothing she wants more than to have man in her life lol. Shes so full of eggs

I made a family tree for them


----------

